# Hgvc - Favc



## gnorth16 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate to start a new thread on this but I couldn't find any info anywhere else.

1. From what I understand FAVC is HGVC's Mexico affiliate.
2. Points are 1 for 1 and can be used in either club.  
3. FAVC does not have ROFR.
4. FAVC is contract based, not deeded, which end by year XXXX.  
5. FAVC properties, generally have lower MF's.

I currently own a 5000pt L.V strip and am looking at adding more points.  

Does anyone have information or experiences on the ease of owning FAVC and using the points within the HGVC system?  Sellers are saying that it is essentially the same, but I am hesitant to trust them.

Any info on how the two systems work together would be very appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 6, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> I hate to start a new thread on this but I couldn't find any info anywhere else.
> 
> 1. From what I understand FAVC is HGVC's Mexico affiliate.
> 2. Points are 1 for 1 and can be used in either club.
> ...



Here are my few cents:

I like affiliates, but lot of people here on TUG do not like affiliates (due to uncertainty involved with whether affiliation will continue or not). 

I do not like the timeshares in Mexico in today's climate. Chances of something going wrong with the management (without much recourse) are greater outside USA. 

FAVC will only have lower MFs if you compare them to MFs in Hawaii. If you compare their MFs to HGVC in Las Vegas, Orlando, and Carlsbad, CA, then MFs at FAVC are higher (point for point)

FAVC points are same as any other HGVC points (as long as affiliation continues).


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Here are my few cents:
> 
> I like affiliates, but lot of people here on TUG do not like affiliates (due to uncertainty involved with whether affiliation will continue or not).
> 
> ...



Great advice!
Also, I would add that you may have hard time if you decide to sell it later.


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 21, 2012)

*HGVC or FAVC*

Hi everyone- this is my first post -hoping not the last-. I live in Mexico and I'm interested in buying either HGVC or FAVC. Still not sure which one is the right for me.

Since I live in Mexico and most of my time I will be traveling to Cancun and Los Cabos, mainly, and also because I have DVC for going to Orlando -other main destination for me- I guess it makes sense to buy FAVC. 

However, as far as I know, here are the cons: no tranfer to HH; no possible reservations on NY, Valdoro, Intrawest Vancouver and Ixtapa among others -I'm thinking in buying 4800 points, not enough to be a "Elite" level for FAVC.

Pros: I will have my home resort in a destination that I pretend to visit most (Cancun); generally speaking lower MFs; better chances for reservations in other Mexican destinations, such as Los Cabos and Acapulco, as well as Vallarta, Veracruz, etc, thru Fiesta Americana Hotels.

In the overall, I guess I would prefer HGVC unless it is complicated to reserve in FAVC, such as Cancun and Los Cabos. I'm saying this because in the HGVC Members Guide it says that there is "Limited Availability" for the 3 FAVCs.

Having said that, can any one help me answering this questions:

- How possible or complicated might be to reserve FAVC thru HGVC program? I know FAVC is an affiliated to the HGVC program, still not sure whether it is easy or not having availability in these resorts.

- Regarding HH, if I'm buying 4800 points, those might be converted to 120,000 HH (1 to 25). However, as far as I have seen, 120,000 are not really good enought for getting a reservation thru HH; most Hilton's are about 40,000 HH points per night; thus, my 4800 points will be enought for only 3 nights? doesn't sound very attractive. 

Any feedback on my questions or advise on my decision would be appreciated.


----------



## Helaine (Jun 21, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Hi everyone- this is my first post -hoping not the last-. I live in Mexico and I'm interested in buying either HGVC or FAVC. Still not sure which one is the right for me.
> 
> Since I live in Mexico and most of my time I will be traveling to Cancun and Los Cabos, mainly, and also because I have DVC for going to Orlando -other main destination for me- I guess it makes sense to buy FAVC.
> 
> ...



FAVC only gives a small number of unit's to HGVC, so you have a better chance of getting them from FAVC directly.  FAVC is also affiliated with Posadas hotels, so you can use your points for stays in their hotels in Mexico and South America.

Booking HGVC is quick and painless, but the FAVC booking computer is down now and is being re-worked. It may or may not come back online, so you have to book by phone now.

You may be able to get the blocked destinations you mentioned thru RCI or one of the other small exchange companies.


----------



## Remy (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's some info on how they work from an old blog post. FAVC is not the same as buying in SW Florida.

http://www.loyaltyhacker.com/timesh...rship-in-fiesta-americana-vacation-club-favc/


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! very usefull information. 

Has anyone reserve FAVC thru HGVC? Even thought I can imagine that FAVC gives a small amount of units to HGVC -as Healine said- I'd like to know how easy might be to get availability, on a reasonable window time -i.e. 7-8 months in advance-?

Also, what about the HH? I do not belive 4800 point might be good enought for having reservations thru HH.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 23, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> ... what about the HH? I do not belive 4800 point might be good enough for having reservations thru HH.



Using HGVC points to book a hotel or to convert next-year's points to HHonors (the points will post in January) is a poor use of points. For  30K HHonors points (just 1N in a Hamption Inn), you'd convert 1,200 HGVC points, which could get you a long weekend at a resort.

RCI resort exchanges have a far more favorable point-requirement chart.


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 23, 2012)

We have stayed at FAVC in Cabo using HGVC and had no problem getting a 1 bdr but the Cancun resort is harder to get into during prime vacation season. The FAVC in Cabo is on the corridor so the beach in front is not for swimming  but other good beaches are nearby.


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm going to Cabo in a couple of months. I will consider your comments.

Still wondering how possible is to get FAVC reservations, within a reasaonble period of time for the "Mexican Summer" (July and August), by having HGVC points -instead of FAVC points-

Thanks again!


----------

